# All The Names For Marijuana.



## 52millimeter (May 27, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS BEING CREATED BECAUSE IVE HEARD MARIJUANA BEING REFERED TO USING MANY DIFFERENT NAMES. I WANA SEE HOW MANY ALL OF YOU CAN COME UP WITH. BOTH SLANG AND OTHER LANGUAGES ARE ALLOWED. ILL START YOU OFF:
*POT, DOPE.*


----------



## primeralives (May 27, 2008)

Ace
Acapulco Gold
Acapulco Red
Afgani Indica
African
African Black
African Bush
African Woodbine
Airplane
Angola
Ashes
Assassin of Youth
Astro Turf
Atshitshi
Aunt Mary
Baby
Baby Bhang
Babysitter
Bad Seed
Bale
Bamba
Bambalachacha
Bammy
Bar
Bash
Belyando Spruce
Bhang
Binky
Black
Black Bart
Black Ganga
Black Gold
Black Gungi
Black Gunion
Blanket
Blaze
Block
Blond
Blonde
Blowing Smoke
Blue de Hue
Blue Sage
Blue Sky
Blunt
Bo
Bobo
Bo Bo Bush
Bohd
Bomber
Boo
Boo Boo Bama
Boom
Bowl
Broccoli
Brown
Bubble Gum
Budda
Buds
Bullyon
Burnie
Bush
Butter
Butter Flower
C.S.
Cam Trip
Cambodian Red/Cam Red
Can
Canadian Black
Canamo
Canappa
Cancelled Stick
Cannabis
Cannabis Tea
Carmabis
Catnip
Cavite All Star
Cest
Charas
Charge
Cheeba
Cheeo
Chemo
Chicago Black
Chicago Green
Chira
Chocolate Thai
Christmas Bud
Christmas Tree
Chronic
Chunky
Churus
Citrol
Climb
Cochornis
Colas
Coli
Coliflor Tostao
Colorado Cocktail
Columbia
Columbia Red
Columbian
Colombo
Columbus Black
Cosa
Crazy Weed
Cripple
Crying Weed
Cryppie
Cryptonie
Culican
Dagga
Dajja
Dank
Dawamesk
Dew
Diablito (Spanish)
Diambista
Dimba
Ding
Dinkie Dow
Dipped Joints
Dirt Grass
Dirties
Dirty Joints
Ditch
Ditch Weed
Djamba
Do A Joint
Domestic
Don Jem
Don Juan
Dona Juana (Spanish)
Dona Juanita (Spanish)
Donk
Doob
Doobee
Doobie
Dope
Dope Smoke
Doradilla
Draf
Draf Weed
Drag Weed
Dro
Dry High
Dube
Dubie
Duby
Durong
Duros (Spanish)
Dust
Earth
El Gallo ("Rooster")
Elephant
Endo
Esra
Fallbrook Redhair
Fatty
Feeling
Fine Stuff
Finger
Finger Lid
Fir
Firewood
Flower
Flower Tops
Fraho/Frajo
Freefo
Fu
Fuma D'Angola (Portugese)
Gage/Gauge
Ganga
Gangster
Ganja
Garbage
Gash
Gasper
Gasper Stick
Gates
Gauge Butt
Geek
Geek-Joints
Get a Gage Up
Get High
Get the Wind

Ghana
Giggle Smoke
Giggle Weed
Gimmie
Go Loco
Goblet of Jam
Gold
Gold Star
Golden
Golden Leaf
GOM (Good Old Marijuana) 
Gong
Gonj
Good Butt
Good Giggles
Good Stuff
Goody-Goody
Goof Butt
Gorge
Grass
Grass Brownies
Grasshopper
Grata
Greek
Green
Green Buds
Green Goddess
Greens
Greeter
Gremmies
Greta
Griefo
Griefs
Grifa (Spanish)
Griff
Griffa
Griffo
Grogged
Gunga
Gungeon
Gungun
Gunja
Gunjah
Gyve
Haircut
Hanhich
Happy Cigarette
Happy Stick
Harsh
Has
Hash
Hawaiian
Hawaiian Black
Hawaiian Homegrown Hay
Hay
Hay Butt
Haze
Headies
Hemp
Herb
Herb and Al
Herba
Hit
Hit the Hay
Hocus
Homegrown
Honey blunts
Hooch
Hooter
Hot Stick
Hydro
Hydrogrows
Illies
Illing
Illy
Indian Boy
Indian Hay
Indian Hemp
Indica
Indo
Indonesian Bud
Instaga
Instagu
IZM
J
Jamaican Gold
Jamaican Red Hair
Jay
Jay Smoke
Jane
Jim Jones
Jive
Jive Stick
Johnson Grass
Joint
Jolly Green
Jonjem
Joy Smoke
Joy Stick
Ju-Ju
Juan Valdez (Spanish)
Juanita (Spanish)
Juice Joint
Juja
Ju-Ju
Jumbos
Kabak
Kaff
Kalakit
Kali
Kansas Grass
Kate Bush
Kawaii Electric
Kaya
KB
Kee
Kentucky Blue
Key
KGB
Khayf
Ki
Kick Stick
Kief
Kif
Kiff
Killer
Killer Green Bud
Killer Weed
Kilter
Kind
Kind Bud
King Bud
Kona Gold
Krippy
Kryptonite
Ktutchu String
Kumba
L.G. (Lime Green)
L.L.
Lace
Lakbay Diva
Laughing Grass
Laughing Weed
Leaf
Leak
Leno (Spanish)
Lid
Liesca
Light Green
Lime Green
Light Stuff
Lima
Liprimo
Little Smoke
Llesca
Loaf
Lobo
Loco (Spanish)
Loco Weed (Spanish)
Locoweed
Log
Loose Shank
Love Boat
Love Leaf
Love Weed
Lovelies
Lubage
M
M.J.
M.O.
M.U.
Macaroni
Machinery
Macon
Maconha
Mafu (Spanish)
Maggie
Magic Dragon
Magic Smoke
Manhattan Silver
Mari
Mari Jane
Marimba (Spanish)
Mary
Mary & Johnny
Mary Ann
Mary Jane
Mary Jonas
Mary Warner
Mary Weaver
Mary Worner
Matchbox
Maui Wauie
Maui Wowie
Meg
Megg
Meggie
Messorole
Mexican Brown
Mexican Green
Mexican Locoweed
Mexican Red
Mez
Mezz
Mighty Mezz
Mo
Moahsky
Mocoha
Modams
Mohasky
Mohasty
Monte
Mooca/Moocah
Moocha
Mooster
Moota/Mutah
Mooters
Mootie
Mootos
Mor A Grifa
Mota
Mother
Moving the Lawn
Mow the Grass
Mu
Muggie
Muggle
Muggles
Muta
Mutah
Mutha
Nail
Nigra
Northern Lights
Number
Oboy
O.J.
Oit
P-dogs
P.R.
Pack
Pack A Bowl
Pack Of Rocks
Pakaloco
Pakalolo
Pakistani Black
Panama Cut
Panama Gold
Panama Red
Panatella
Paper blunts
Parsley
Pasto (Spanish)
Pat
Philly Blunts
Pin
Pine
Pocket Rocket
Pod
Poke
Pot
Potlikker
Potten Bush
Prescription
Pretendica
Pretendo
Puff
Queen Ann's Lace
Ragweed
Railroad Weed
Rainy Day Woman
Rangood
Rasta
Rasta Weed
Red Bud
Red Cross
Red Dirt
Reef
Reefer
Righteous Bush
Rip
Roacha
Rockets
Root
Rope
Rose Marie
Rough Stuff
Rubia
Rugs
Salad
Salt And Pepper
Sandwich Bag
Santa Maria
Santa Marta
Sasfras
Schwagg
Scissors
Scrub
Seeds
Sen
Sess
Sezz
Shake
Shrimp
Siddi
Sinse
Sinsemilia
Skunk
Skunkweed
Smoke
Smoke A Bowl
Smoke Canada
Snop
Spliff
Spliffy
Splim
Square Mackerel
Stack
Stems
Stick
Sticky Icky
Stinkweed
Stoney Weed
Straw
Stuff
Sugar Weed
Super Grass
Super Pot
Swag
Sweet Lucy
T
Taima
Takkouri
Tea
Tex Mex
Texas Pot
Texas Tea
Thai Stick
Thirteen
Thumb
Tin
Toke
Torch
Trauma
Tray
Trees
Triple A
Trupence Bag
Tustin
Twenty Six Red
Twist
Twistum
Unotque
Viper Weed
Wake and Bake
Wacky Tobaccky
Wake and Bake
Weed
Weed Tea
Whack
Whackatabacky
Whackyweed
Wheat
White Russian
White-Haired Lady
Woo Blunts
Wooz
Yeh
Yellow Submarine
Yen Pop
Yerba (Spanish)
Yerhia
Yesca
Yesco
Ying
Zambi
Zig Zag Man
Zol
420


----------



## primeralives (May 27, 2008)

ohh yeah... and purple sticky punch


----------



## 52millimeter (May 27, 2008)

Common! Go Of What You Know!


----------



## primeralives (May 27, 2008)

Sativa, Indica, Blow, Puff, Draw, Weed, Ganja, Grass, Bhang, Dagga, Mary Jane, Marijuana, Dope, Hash(eesh), Herb, Wacky backy, Tea, Thc, Pot, Chronic, Sensimilia, Bush, Solid, Lambsbread, Reefer, Greenleaf, Sweetleaf, Bud, Kif, Toke, Rope, Hemp, Hop, Smoke, Greens, Colly, Doobage, Shit, Black, Rocky, Slate, Gold Seal, Golf Ball, Northern Lights, Desert Orchid, Skunk, Gear, Orange Leaf, Pollen, Black Widow, Squidgy Black, Redline, Hippie lettuce, Dime Bag, White Widdow, Californian Orange, Strawberry cough, Soapbar, Poobar, Dirt, Super skunk, Maoi wowi, Green, Bud, Crystals


----------



## countryboy (May 27, 2008)

MINE!!!!!!l lol


----------



## magic (May 27, 2008)

around here most people refer to it as "sticky-icky-icky" for indoor and "shwag" for outdoor


----------



## sagincj (May 27, 2008)

primeralives said:


> Sativa, Indica, Blow, Puff, Draw, Weed, Ganja, Grass, Bhang, Dagga, Mary Jane, Marijuana, Dope, Hash(eesh), Herb, Wacky backy, Tea, Thc, Pot, Chronic, Sensimilia, Bush, Solid, Lambsbread, Reefer, Greenleaf, Sweetleaf, Bud, Kif, Toke, Rope, Hemp, Hop, Smoke, Greens, Colly, Doobage, Shit, Black, Rocky, Slate, Gold Seal, Golf Ball, Northern Lights, Desert Orchid, Skunk, Gear, Orange Leaf, Pollen, Black Widow, Squidgy Black, Redline, Hippie lettuce, Dime Bag, White Widdow, Californian Orange, Strawberry cough, Soapbar, Poobar, Dirt, Super skunk, Maoi wowi, Green, Bud, Crystals


when i hear blow im thinking coke not weed.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (May 27, 2008)

When I was in college, our code name for weed was "Bob." As in, "Have you seen Bob lately?" "I just talked to Bob." "I heard Bob was coming by later."


----------



## 52millimeter (May 27, 2008)

NOW THATS MORE LIKE IT!


----------



## Skitzotic (May 27, 2008)

hellyah..............


----------



## BoB772420 (May 27, 2008)

damn that first person pretty much got all of it


----------



## 52millimeter (May 28, 2008)

BoB772420 said:


> damn that first person pretty much got all of it


Yes but in talking names for marijuana like trees, not all the different types.


----------



## purplehaze2 (May 28, 2008)

they call weed, seed in costa rica ,which she had on her list.


----------



## Kole1980 (May 28, 2008)

My friends and I used to call it cerial as in I need a big bowl of cerial.


----------



## 52millimeter (May 28, 2008)

Kole1980 said:


> My friends and I used to call it cerial as in I need a big bowl of cerial.


hahahahahahahahaahh! Ive got one kinda like that. Im a skateboarder and a blunt iz a type of trick. so we say "letz go doo some bluntz!"


----------



## superhighme (May 28, 2008)

theres already a sticky thread about this. unoriginal!


----------



## 52millimeter (May 28, 2008)

superhighme said:


> theres already a sticky thread about this. unoriginal!


If it aint origional enough for you then go read the other one!


----------



## raeman1990 (May 28, 2008)

wacky tabacky


----------



## raeman1990 (May 28, 2008)

Best one of ALL!!

IF my peeps are on this site they will get it... 

"research"....

As in --- "By dad, i have to go do some *research* with John and Steve,, ill be back for dinner."

(ps. i used ficticous names for my friends, oh, you know who you are... )


----------



## superhighme (May 28, 2008)

52millimeter said:


> If it aint origional enough for you then go read the other one!


I didnt read this one.


----------



## primeralives (May 29, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> Best one of ALL!!
> 
> IF my peeps are on this site they will get it...
> 
> ...


*bye>>>>>>


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 29, 2008)

as teenage miscreants, we used 'upholstry glue' for code...at the time it was skunk#1...but that goes for any 'couchlock' varieties...I want to do a hybrid between g-13/ n.l./master kush/and south indian, called kush-n-lok!..."yeah..I was just callin' to see if you got any upholstry glue....yeah, for that project in woodshop(getting away with smoking weed in shop class!)."


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

primeralives said:


> Ace
> Acapulco Gold
> Acapulco Red
> Afgani Indica
> ...


i can't believe it but i know one that isn't here - Chalwa! Blaze the chalwa  check urban dictionary if ya dont believe  Cheers


----------



## Tonado (May 29, 2008)

When I was going to school at UT San Antonio, my buddy Steve always called it 'shrimp'. He would call and say 'Hey man! I just got some fresh shrimp, you want some shrimp?!? Gonna bar-b-que some shriiiiiimp', etc...

My cousin calls it the green sweater. 'Hey man, any of those green sweaters come in?'


----------



## sagincj (May 29, 2008)

haha for sure research is my new favorite. Thank for sharing haha


----------



## primeralives (May 30, 2008)

Tonado said:


> When I was going to school at UT San Antonio, my buddy Steve always called it 'shrimp'. He would call and say 'Hey man! I just got some fresh shrimp, you want some shrimp?!? Gonna bar-b-que some shriiiiiimp', etc...
> 
> My cousin calls it the green sweater. 'Hey man, any of those green sweaters come in?'


shrimp means pussy


----------



## 52millimeter (May 31, 2008)

haha! keep em comming!


----------



## Wordz (May 31, 2008)

primeralives said:


> shrimp means pussy


breaded shrimp anyone?


----------



## 52millimeter (Jul 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i can't believe it but i know one that isn't here - Chalwa! Blaze the chalwa  check urban dictionary if ya dont believe  Cheers


ogre aint on there ether.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 19, 2008)

Wordz said:


> breaded shrimp anyone?


Should that not be bearded shrimp?


----------



## PuffPufffPassss (Jul 20, 2008)

greenz, chronic, ganja, herb, mj, reefer,


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

shit..............


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

we used cookies."hey, I just got some cookies."


Johnnyorganic said:


> When I was in college, our code name for weed was "Bob." As in, "Have you seen Bob lately?" "I just talked to Bob." "I heard Bob was coming by later."


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jul 21, 2008)

that cheech and chong shit


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

Cheech and chong used cookies too?


GuNjAhLoRd said:


> that cheech and chong shit


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jul 21, 2008)

any way say MARLEY or collie


----------



## Perma High (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone up for some weed?


----------



## xemilylove (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys forgot tree, blue dream, && happy lettuce ;D


----------



## honeybread (Sep 24, 2012)

"Hong kong" seems to be used around my parts lately..............hey you wanna come round for a hong kong?


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 24, 2012)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Should that not be bearded shrimp?


I thought that was 'bearded clam'


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 24, 2012)

I always used to call my buddy with his card and ask him to pick up some broccoli from the store on his way home or to work the next day.
Or he might call and say he was coming over after work and would bring 'the stuff'.


----------



## beautifulflowers (Feb 3, 2013)

Bud, dank, skunk, green, sour, hydro, chron, reefer, pot, wacky tobacky, grass, kind, mary, medicine, trees, that good good xD ohh i love you mary jane. <3


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I call it money. For me, money grows on trees.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well.... I had a crew of guys working for me... and if/when I was in a good mood [most of the time]...
I'd walk around to our crew... and tell them: "We have a 'safety meeting', come on lets go..."
None of the other trades wanted to be anywhere near our safety meeting... Haaaaa
and if one of the other trades would come into room [like a hotel sized room] we'd always ask them if they wanted to join the safety meeting...


----------



## see4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> Well.... I had a crew of guys working for me... and if/when I was in a good mood [most of the time]...
> I'd walk around to our crew... and tell them: "We have a 'safety meeting', come on lets go..."
> None of the other trades wanted to be anywhere near our safety meeting... Haaaaa
> and if one of the other trades would come into room [like a hotel sized room] we'd always ask them if they wanted to join the safety meeting...


In fifth grade I helped wash my dad's car. It was dirty.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 3, 2013)

We called it "sand", as in "let's go to the sandbox", "got sand?".


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 4, 2013)

purple monkey balls,and all that other mentioned stuff


----------



## papachet (Jun 6, 2013)

can you tell me how ind of weed is this ?! plz tell me


----------



## mouse revolution (Apr 6, 2015)

In my country it is called JUTS, KATANG, DOGCAT, DOOBIE.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 7, 2015)

see4 said:


> In fifth grade I helped wash my dad's car. It was dirty.


 so


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2015)

"They're not sure yet, they just started studying about it."







Don't buy into the 1970's tag on the latter one. It can't be for real. Funny though.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "They're not sure yet, they just started studying about it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the first one. I think you are right about the second one, I don't recall hearing "blunts" until around 2000, that and the editing.


----------



## Shaka Zulu (Apr 7, 2015)

In Colombia, potent cannibus is called "cripi"


----------



## overgrowem (Apr 7, 2015)

Peto, Sp. = joint. Devil's lettuce. Juanita. Baldwin county Green.Square grouper.Did anyone say Bales.Loco Weed. Ditch Weed.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Apr 7, 2015)

^^ was about to say Devils lettuce lol. 

When we go smoke we call it a "safety meeting." People at work must've thought we were the safest people around with all the safety meetings we have


----------



## overgrowem (Apr 7, 2015)

Shaka Zulu said:


> In Colombia, potent cannibus is called "cripi"


U know who Shaka is, pretty good 4 this site. Hope U have seen the original Shaka stuff? If U are going to war on this site U better wear shoes, or UR toes will certainly get stepped on.


----------



## overgrowem (Apr 7, 2015)

Known by the code word Pig's feet in the Harlem area.Hence the great Bessie Smith song "Give me a beer and some Pig's Feet".


----------



## overgrowem (Apr 7, 2015)

Pipe Weed. Dirt Weed. Mexican Dirt Weed. Primo.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2015)

Bammer.


----------



## Shaka Zulu (Apr 7, 2015)

I


overgrowem said:


> U know who Shaka is, pretty good 4 this site. Hope U have seen the original Shaka stuff? If U are going to war on this site U better wear shoes, or UR toes will certainly get stepped on.


 I know a lot of esoteric shit the general populace is unaware of. I do entheogens so ya. Sacred knowledge homie


----------



## Snake Plisken (Apr 17, 2015)

Dank dank.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

Snake Plisken said:


> Dank dank.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 27, 2015)

Fire


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 27, 2015)

Time.

My one buddy who used to deal, devised a system where he could talk about it on the phone or in text messages and it never sounded weird. 
_
"Hey man, you got some time later? Maybe like 1/2 hour or so."

"Sure, I'll have some time around 5pm, come on over"_

He never talked about money or anything. But minutes were grams and hours were ounces. And we were just youngins then, so there was no such thing as more than that. hahah


----------

